# Glee Mafia [ALIEN WIN]



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2010)

_"Attention, students. I feel it necessary to remind you that you must be in class right now. After last week's incident with the chili cheese dogs, tardiness is a crime that this school will not put up with any longer. And now, for today's announcements.

"The New Directions are excited to announce the new membership of *Jacob Ben Israel*, bringing their numbers up to a soaring fifteen. In other news, the award-winning Cheerios have lost dozens of JV squad members to sudden and probably illegal redistricting. Coach Sylvester will be holding try-outs for the open spots today at 4 pm in the gym. Potential candidates are encouraged to bring a change of underpants.

Finally, I would like to remind all of the students of McKinley High: If you ever need someone to talk to, my doors are never open. I recommend that you talk to our guidance counsellor, Ms. Pillsbury._

48 hours for night actions, or until all of them are in.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 1]*

_“Attention, students. I regret to inform you that *Jacob Ben Israel* has been expelled after an unauthorized investigation by local top 700 recording artist Sue Sylvester revealed the panties of seventeen Cheerios in his locker. The panties have been recovered by a Hazmat team and are undergoing further analysis.”_

TehEbilSnorlax was expelled. He was Jacob Ben Israel.

48 hours for discussion.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

ha ha ha.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Cool, we get roles. That's helpful. Well, if an innocent had to die, at least it was someone without any actions.

Well. Huh. Shall we go for random lynch? Lesse; 3/14 chance of hitting mafia. Then we're fine with lynching Jesse and Tina, I assume. So 5/14 (a little more than 1/3) chance of hitting someone we want to kill.

I dunno. Odds seem bad, but we can't give away a free lynch and people never get off their butts and vote on day 1. =/


----------



## Eifie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Randlynch sounds good if no one says anything suspicious, which they probably won't on day one.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Also, because I was asked it in a PM and that reminded me that I hadn't mentioned it in the original roles post, you are allowed to have out-of-thread communications. I'll go back to the roles post and edit that in.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, that's different... not used to finding out the roles right away after death... but that works out nicely for the innocents since we know what we have to work with... and it's a good thing that the death was the vanilla innocent and not someone like Rachel.

I generally like to abstain the first round but I wouldn't be particularly opposed to a random lynch, either. Let's see if our Rachel has a hit before finalising the decision?


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

I agree to lynch someone random. First days generally suck and we don't really have any leads, so. :/


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

First of all I love Figgins and how you write him and all that stuff it's just so lulz. Okay. Had to say that. 17 cheerios underwear in his locker. xD I think you might be as obsessed with this show as I am.

Anyhow. Random lynching seems a bit uh, hasty, at this time. There are a few people who haven't posted and I'd be willing to nominate, but, there isn't much reason to. So uh... yeah I'll just wait and see if anyone does something suspicious, otherwise I think I'll abstain. :|


----------



## Skylark (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

As previously stated, there's not much information to work on (if any) so yeah... Random lynching _could_ kill a mafia, but I dislike the odds


----------



## Wargle (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Randlynch on the first day...I don't like it.

But I guess we can... If no one is suspicious.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Normally, I think its best to abstain until we get some more clues, but I'm not against a randylynch.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm not overly keen on the idea of a random lynch, since we have so little to go on.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*



Dannichu said:


> I'm not overly keen on the idea of a random lynch, since we have so little to go on.


'Tis why it is called random, unless you mean like "Random" lynch where people say it's random but have reasons that they don't wanna share.

But at the same time, I agree that lynching might not be the best idea...uh. I honestly don't know what to do.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

How would a random lynch work? Would we assign one person to use a RNG or something? How would we know we could trust said person?


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				Barubu said:
			
		

> Would we assign one person to use a RNG or something? How would we know we could trust said person?


... that's a good point, actually. maybe we _should _abstain until we learn more. :x


----------



## Barubu (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*



ultraviolet said:


> ... that's a good point, actually. maybe we _should _abstain until we learn more. :x


Okay, *abstain*.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstaining*.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

I guess no one else is about to say anything, so I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Flora (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

*abstaining~*


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

Bandwagons, whoo. *Abstain*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

* Jack_the_PumpkinKing*

no, really, d1 sucks *abstain*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

res, care to explain a reason why?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

I change my vote to *Brock* because I'm of the opinion that people who ask useless questions should die!


----------



## Wargle (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

What?

All I asked was why you blurted out a vote for Jack with no reasoning, and now you want to lynch me??!!


----------



## Flora (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*



Brock said:


> All I asked was why you blurted out a vote for Jack with no reasoning, and now you want to lynch me??!!


res was kidding; you seem to have forgotten that Jack is _the GM._

a silly mistake on your part, but this doesn't necessarily make you Mafia. My abstain still  stands.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

I HAVE NOTHING OF INTEREST TO LEND TO THIS NOT VERY DISCUSSIONY DISCUSSION.

*Abstaining*~


----------



## JackPK (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 1]*

haha.

_"Attention, students. Please avoid traveling in the A hallway on your way to class, as I have it on good authority that Coach Sylvester is lying in wait there with a pack of angry Twilight fans on leashes, preparing to sic them on students who have achieved passing grades in Mr. Schuester's Spanish class. Unfortunately, my hands are tied on this issue. Thank you."_

No lynch. 48 hours (or a hair less, since the day ran long) for night actions, or until all of them are in.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 2]*

_“Attention, students. Under no circumstances will the wearing of animal ears, tails, or furry jackets be tolerated any longer. After last month’s scandal involving several vampiric Twilight fans and an attack on an anonymous student, I have been investigating other supernatural creatures, and will be actively seeking to rid the student population of not only vampires, but also werewolves, mummies, and elves. Per this policy, the restrooms will no longer be supplied with toilet paper and the Home Economics classes will be strictly banned from all baked goods. I have been advised to direct all complaints to Coach Sylvester.”_

No one was expelled. 48 hours for discussion.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

My. My. Noone was expelled. Let's see...
It could've been the
a) bulletproof
b) role-blocker
c) healer
d) alien


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

Well, seems we still have very few leads. On the up side though, no innocent deaths, which is always a good thing. So... hrm. Here's hoping it wasn't Tina that got targeted and simply a wish-block. :\ Either way, I'm gonna wait till I suggest anyone, although I have to say Brock's stupidity the day before makes me want to nominate him.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

Argh it always seems like such a great thing when no one dies but then that leaves the possibility of the alien being activated...:/


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

that was d?

either way, I have a hypothesis I want to test but that requires a night action.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*



sreservoir said:


> that was d?
> 
> either way, I have a hypothesis I want to test but that requires a night action.


Meaning you have the ability to pull off said night action?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

...if I could, I would have done it last night.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

So, then, do you plan to elaborate on that hypothesis?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

no need. I have the structure in place already. let's just say it involves a roleblocker and a lover.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*



sreservoir said:


> no need. I have the structure in place already. let's just say it involves a roleblocker and a lover.


Meaning you know who the roleblocker/a lover is? ...Ugh, I forgot about out-of-thread communication. I guess you could easily know...


----------



## Wargle (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

((hey about my stupidity that was a mistake I didn't pay attention and was thinking this was flora's game '.'))

Umm. Yeah. I suck at first few days. Don't we all though?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

We need to lynch asdfghjkl. Uh, let's see...all I've got is that [O] hasn't viewed the thread for over a week, and Saith hasn't posted.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

I wouldn't be opposed to lynching an inactive player if they're not going to be of any use to the innocents to begin with. They may turn out positive to boot.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

Let's just hope they aren't important roles not posting to avoid suspiscion.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

In that case, might as well get the ball rolling. *[O]*


----------



## JackPK (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

Executive interference, here. [O] isn't playing this game. (You can look at the list up at the top of the thread to see who is playing.)


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

AGH TOO MANY GAMES AT ONCE. Uh, retracting that, then.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

*Blazie*.

I see no reason to have jumped on [O].


----------



## Eifie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

We have something like seven hours left, right? So I vote *Saith* who hasn't posted.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

Why not. *Saith.*


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

sreservoir, on the last page I posted saying that [O] hadn't even viewed the thread recently (under the delusion that he was in this game. ^^;) It wasn't random; I was trying to get the ball rolling and vote for someone who wasn't contributing, as Emerald_Espeon is doing now. 

I think I'll join in. *Saith.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm iffy on voting for anyone at the moment. Just because Saith is inactive doesn't necessarily mean that he isn't the alien. I just don't feel like taking some sort of risk at the moment.

I'm choosing to *abstain.*


----------



## Eifie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

I don't really see why the Mafia would have targeted Saith, though, thereby activating him if he was an alien. Since he hasn't posted, I doubt he would have drawn their attention at all.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

I guess *Saith*.

I never really like lynching inactivity. Too much of a chance.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

How is it a chance, really? If they're not contributing, they're just deadweight.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 2]*

_Attention, students. I have taken the liberty to expel *Kurt Hummel*, whose locker was found inexplicably filled with bourbon, Playgirl magazines, and over one hundred and eighty stage lights. Despite the fact that we have a known alcoholic attending McKinley High this week, I am declining to expel Ms. Rhodes until further notice._

Saith has been expelled. He was Kurt Hummel.

48 hours for night actions, or until all of them are in.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 3]*

_"Attention, students. It has come to my attention that our school's attendance rate is abysmal. If you don't come to school, how am I supposed to get funding for Coach Sylvester's Cheerio cannon?

In any case, Coach Sylvester has delivered to me a series of very pornographic and quite possibly Photoshopped images of *Rachel Berry* and *Jesse St. James* after hours in the choir room. This school does not permit or condone underage sex in public, so I have expelled both parties. I have no comment on the conspicuous lack of prosecution against Coach Sylvester for ownership of child pornography."_

Blaziking was expelled. He was Rachel Berry.
Hidan (Brock) was expelled. He was Jesse St. James.

Lots of people aren't sending their night action in. I randomized the revenge kill because somebody has to be killed (that's how the role _works_) but all other night actions not sent in are considered to be a "I'm not going to use my night action kthxbai".

48 hours for discussion.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

okay, my lead is gone.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Okay, so...now we have no chance of further leads, I guess. :/ Not good. Should we randlynch, then?


----------



## Adriane (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Fortunately for us, the mafia appeared to have taken out one of their unwary comrades :v Now that the terrorist is gone, we're a little freer to flap our gums.

... on the other hand, we lost our inspector. Which really sucks. Guh. Kind of didn't help that he didn't inform us of anything.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Woo, goodbye terrorist~ On the other hand, crap there goes Rachel. =/ 

Uh, obligatory reaction to deaths out of the way, I agree that lynching is good. Choosing who is the problem, as always. Looking at Blaziking's last post, I think he knew that Saith was innocent, but that doesn't really help us. =/

Also Jack can I just say that you writing Figgins is amazing and it never ceases to amuse me. ^^


----------



## Eifie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

So um, let's do something, yes? Due to lack of leads I vote to lynch *Flora* who has made a grand total of two posts, neither of which really said much. Unless someone else wants to say something...


----------



## Adriane (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

To be honest, I'm starting to suspect you a little bit. You're a little over-eager. Care to explain why we should trust you?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Well, no one's doing anything and the game is dying a bit. Others have said we should lynch, but everyone seems to be waiting for someone else to throw out a name, and lynching inactivity seems at least a bit better than randlynching.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Whoops. I forgot to close up the day this morning when I was supposed to. Uh, just so I can say I've given fair warning, four more hours for discussion and then I'll start the night.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm still undecided about lynching inactivity. Anyway, *1 hour* until night phase D:


----------



## Adriane (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Retracting vote for now.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

oh, well, retracting then! :x


----------



## Eifie (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

All right, I guess you want me to roleclaim then. I'm a healer. Mike Chang, to be specific.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Just saying, I do still think that we need to lynch. I guess we've got no more time today, though.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

Errr, we really do need to lynch someone. Randomizer says Blazie but since there's no time today for them to really 'defend' themselves I don't know if we should do it today, maybe wait till after night actions, which sort of sucks but uhg. Randomizing lynches sucks anyhow. :\


----------



## Eifie (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

I'm kind of nervous about the fact that Flora has viewed the thread at least twice since I nominated her and hasn't said a thing...just in case the alien does happen to be activated and one vote can count as a majority, I'll *withdraw*.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

*Pentimento* (for probably no real effect because ties) because I'm _still_ paranoid despite inconclusiveness.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

(Well, actually, for very real effect because everybody else withdrew their votes.)

_"Attention, students. As a result of *Noah Puckerman*'s recent run-in with the law regarding his theft of a local convenience store's ATM, I have chosen to expel him, even in spite of the fact that the incident occurred off school property and therefore outside my jurisdiction. Legal proceedings will commence next week and I am confident that you may or may not be seeing him again."_

Pentimento has been expelled. He was Noah Puckerman.

48 hours for night actions. Please send 'em in, people!


----------



## Adriane (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> (Well, actually, for very real effect because everybody else withdrew their votes.)
> 
> _"Attention, students. As a result of *Noah Puckerman*'s recent run-in with the law regarding his theft of a local convenience store's ATM, I have chosen to expel him, even in spite of the fact that the incident occurred off school property and therefore outside my jurisdiction. Legal proceedings will commence next week and I am confident that you may or may not be seeing him again."_
> 
> ...


...and who was his lover? They should have been expelled, too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

puck is lover, not reverse-lover. so now we have all the one who can die from someone else dying dead.

withdrawing ninjas and editors dammit

on the plus side it is kind of a useless role, just... not the right one.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*

...meaning? Every other game I've played, if lover or the "loved" dies, both die.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 3]*



Vixie said:


> ...meaning? Every other game I've played, if lover or the "loved" dies, both die.


No, with a careful reading of the roles:
Puck is killed -> Only Puck dies
Puck's lover is killed -> Puck and lover die

By contrast, with April:
April is killed -> April and lover die
April's lover is killed -> Only lover dies

They're inverse of each other, for no other reason than I felt like making it different. It made sense as I was writing the descriptions of the roles in the signup thread, but I'm sorry if it wasn't plain to read from other people's POV.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

You guys suck at sending in your night actions. _I'm talking to you, Mafia_.

24 more hours for night actions, and if you still don't get them in, no Mafia kill tonight. I've already told you I won't randomize it.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

_"Attention, students. I have heard rumors about certain McKinley High students slashing the tires of the cars of students from rival schools. Fortunately for them, said rival school's principal has contacted me and persuaded me, despite Sue Sylvester's better judgment, to give our students the benefit of the doubt. On a related note, I would advise students not to approach Coach Sylvester today, as she has spent the last thirty minutes in my office raving about Abraham Lincoln and a dairy cow."_

No one was expelled. 48 hours for discussion.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

Hm. I guess we can conclude that the Mafia is made up of inactive players, then, unless they're actually active players giving up kills to look inactive? But lynching someone who hasn't been talking or reading the topic seems like a good idea to me...


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

It does seem like the inactive people would be the ones we ought to lynch, not only because of the posibility of hitting a mafia, but also because they wouldn't be of any use to us alive.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

Yeah, it looks like the mafia probably didn't send anything in. It's possible that Jack's post jolted them and their kill was just blocked, but if they had so long to submit in the first place but didn't, you wouldn't think that a day would make a difference, really.

Inactive lynch sounds good, but I do recommend waiting a few hours until those at school/university/etc have time to come on, considering that I'm only on because I'm bad and doing this before homework. =P


----------



## Adriane (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

Danni hasn't said anything like all thread. When she failed to post the first Pokémafia, she turned out to be a Team Rocket. Suspecting Danni for now.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

If Barubu has talked at all, I haven't noticed it and normally he's pretty active in other Mafia games. I suspect him as well.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*



			
				Vixie said:
			
		

> Danni hasn't said anything like all thread. When she failed to post the  first Pokémafia, she turned out to be a Team Rocket. Suspecting Danni  for now.


I wholeheartedly agree; considering she was inactive in the first Pokemafia where she ended up being mafia (team rocket), and given the somewhat... inactivity of this game's mafia, I think it's pretty safe to say that Dannichu could be mafia. If she's not, then I guess, less dead weight. :/  It's a shame we don't have much more to go on than this. Unless she has something to say for herself?


----------



## Adriane (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*

In that case, I'll be voting *Dannichu *until convinced otherwise.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Night 4]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> If Barubu has talked at all, I haven't noticed it and normally he's pretty active in other Mafia games. I suspect him as well.


Sorry for not posting, but I've been given two different projects that take up most of my computer time. I do think that there could be a connection between Dannichu's inactivity in the other mafia game and her inactivity in this one, though.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 4]*

Hm. *Dannichu* for now, then.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 4]*

voting *Dannichu*.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 4]*

Regarding Dannichu's inactivity: Dannichu has been inactive in the Ace Attorney mafia thread too, and I'm pretty sure that somewhere in the Ace Attorney mafia thread, someone mentioned that Dannichu is inactive in _another_ mafia thread. 

Not really trying to save Dannichu's butt. just trying to offer some food for thought


----------



## JackPK (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Glee Mafia [Day 4]*

_"Hey, misfits and dweebs. This is renowned cheerleading coach Sue Sylvester speaking. I've commandeered ole Figgins' office here so I can give the Singing Family Von Schuester here a message-"

"This is a violation of at least three school ordinances, Coach Sylvester! I cannot allow you-"

"Shut it, Figgins. Here's the sitch, New Directions. My Cheerios need a full orchestra playing the 1812 Overture complete with cannon for their state competition next month as part of an Spanish Inquisition-themed performance starring a male Lady Gaga impersonator and the cast of _Grease_, and the only way they're gonna get it is if I get your budget. So tell your greased-up hair monkey of a teacher to give it to me, or I will continue to expel you, one by one."

"I thought I was the one expe-"

"Shut up! As I was saying-"

Flap. Flap. Hissssssss.... static noise.

And that was the last anyone heard of Sue Sylvester, New Directions, or McKinley High School._

*You lynched Tina after she got pissed off*. Dannichu (Tina) wins, along with her lovers, ultraviolet (April) and Pentimento (Puck), the latter of whom she resurrected with the same vicious lady demon vampire powers she used to kill everyone else.

Transcript of night actions will come probably in like four or five hours, 'cause I gotta go to class now.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 21, 2010)

^^'


----------



## Blazie (Oct 21, 2010)

Holy what.

...

I don't think there's much more to be said. Totally overlooked the possibility of Tina. Congrats guys!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 21, 2010)

Of course, the night that I investigated Blazie and found out that she was mafia, I was killed. Awesome.

Good game anyways.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 21, 2010)

Transcript~

X indicates I didn't receive a night action.



> *Randomly assigned roles:*
> 
> puck = Pentimento
> brittany = Flora and Ashes
> ...


----------



## Eifie (Oct 21, 2010)

Asajfhdkfshf I was sure that Flora was the alien! D:


----------



## Blazie (Oct 21, 2010)

ohwaitwhat I tried to kill Dannichu _the night before_? I completely forgotttttt. I'm sorry guys for not stopping you somehow, haha. Goes to show how great I am at remembering this stuff. =/


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie. That was _insanely_ good fun.

Polyamorus aliens ftw :3


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 21, 2010)

it was complete dumb luck that both Pentimento and I chose Dannichu to be our lover. Tina's a bit of a slut in this game. xD

GOGO TEAM ALIEN


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 21, 2010)

wait, so that reference to April in the middle was a red herring? dammit.


----------



## Flora (Oct 21, 2010)

Emerald Espeon said:


> Asajfhdkfshf I was sure that Flora was the alien! D:


wait, why? Did I miss something in the insanity that was play practice?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 21, 2010)

Flora said:


> wait, why? Did I miss something in the insanity that was play practice?


It was because I accused you and you would have been lynched, and you viewed the thread at least twice after without saying anything so I got nervous and withdrew...D:

Also, I'm still curious about sreservoir's plan with a roleblocker and a lover o.o


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 21, 2010)

it was a /bluff/. I am full of lies in mafia.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahaha that was awesome. |D Well Puck and April _are_ sluts. Tina, well, who can blame her. Hrhr.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 22, 2010)

*waves mod baton and establishes new universal mafia rule that alien with zero posts cannot be activated* >:(


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 22, 2010)

Dannichu posted in the first day! I just chose to conveniently not remember so all of you thought she was inactive. Really, we were scheming the whole time.

by which I mean 'waiting for Dannichu to get activated'.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 22, 2010)

I knew she posted the first day, but that still made her inactive, didn't it? :P


----------



## Wargle (Oct 23, 2010)

I planned on killing res the day after the night I got killed.


----------

